# Klassenuebergreifend nach text Suchen?



## schlaubie (8. Sep 2005)

Hallo Leute gibt es in Eclipse eine Möglichkeit Klassenuebergreifend nach einem Text zu suchen und zu ersetzen?
Will meine PropertyFile Eigenschaften umbenennen!
Besten Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Mag1c (8. Sep 2005)

Hi,

Menü -> Search -> File...

dann Button "Replace..."

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## schlaubie (8. Sep 2005)

Danke


----------

